# Problem mit vmware-workstation-6.0.0.45731

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen!

Habe ein Problem mit der aktuellen VMWare-Workstation Version "vmware-workstation-6.0.0.45731". Beim Aufruf des Befehls "vmware" kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

timo@xp999_127m ~ $ vmware

/opt/vmware/workstation/lib/bin/vmware: symbol lookup error: /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libvmwareui.so.0/libvmwareui.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZThn12_N4view10FieldEntry17delete_text_vfuncEii

```

Hat einer eine Ahnung was das sein könnte?

----------

## AROK

Hi,

das schon gelesen?

[url]

http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=90790&tstart=0[/url]

dort wird ein GTK-downgrade empfohlen. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## aZZe

Gnarf....wie heisst das GTK Package nochmal bei Gentoo? emerge gtk -s lässt mich jetzt nicht das richtige finden.

----------

## firefly

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Gnarf....wie heisst das GTK Package nochmal bei Gentoo? emerge gtk -s lässt mich jetzt nicht das richtige finden.

 

gtk+  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

So! Ich habe nun diverse gtk+ Versionen ausprobiert aber kein  Erfolg gehabt. Gibts vielleicht noch ne Möglichkeit?

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> So! Ich habe nun diverse gtk+ Versionen ausprobiert aber kein  Erfolg gehabt. Gibts vielleicht noch ne Möglichkeit?

 

Wie wärs mal mit selbst suchen?  :Razz:  In kurz: Verwende die mit VMware ausgelieferten GTK+-Bibliotheken.

```
VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=yes vmware
```

----------

## aZZe

Danke dir! Damit klappt es. Ich hätte nun auch nicht gewusst wo ich nach dieser Variable suchen sollte.

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Danke dir! Damit klappt es. Ich hätte nun auch nicht gewusst wo ich nach dieser Variable suchen sollte.

 

Zum Beispiel in den Foren von VMware - schließlich kaufst du den Kram ja auch dort  :Wink: 

----------

